# filter sinnvoll?



## phil23 (6. März 2010)

hallo,

habe meine wakü jetzt bestimmt 2-3 jahre ohne wasserwechsel mit dest. wasser und water wetter betrieben.
beim wechsel auf neuen prozessor habe ich den cpu kühler sicherheitshalber doch mal aufgemacht, siehe bild. 
auf grund des kleinen querschnitts hat sich leider schmodder?? abgesetzt. 
sollte ich besser einen filter einbauen?
Filter & Kartuschen - Filterkartusche Typ: 150 (braun)  - innovatek webSHOP
Filter & Kartuschen - Partikelfilter (ohne Kartusche)  - innovatek webSHOP

hat jemand erfahrung mit diesem filter? wird dieser glibberige dreck überhaupt durch den filter aufgehalten?

gruß,

philipp


----------



## Marquis (6. März 2010)

In gut gereinigten Systemen sollte eigentlich sowas nicht auftreten, das liegt wahrscheinlich an dem Water Wetter, das ist schon mehrfach negativ aufgefallen.
Manchmal liegt es aber auch an Resten die noch im Radi sind, die noch von der Herstellung stammen.
Schaden kann ein Filter aber nicht, nur kauf dir auf keinen Fall den von Innovatek.
Ich würde zu diesem hier raten, zwar nicht ganz günstig aber durchaus sein Geld wert:
Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhähnen und Einbaublende, G1/4 - A-C-Shop

Edit: Mir fällt grad auf, das der Aquacomputer sogar günstiger ist als der von Inno. War natürlich mal wieder klar: Innovatek=Wucher!


----------



## phil23 (6. März 2010)

hi,

der von ac ist auch nett. allerdings sieht das netz sehr grob aus.
an den inno könnte ich auch für ca. 30 inkl. filter rankommen.

hast du spontan einen besseren tip als water wetter?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2010)

Die Edelstahlnetze der meisten Filter sind fein genug um Staub und andere Rückstände auszufiltern. In einer sauber aufgebauten Wakü die vor dem Zusammenbau ordentlich gereinigt wurde sind prinzipiell aber keine Filter nötig. Besonders wichtig ist eine gründliche Reinigung des Radiators - insbesondere wenn er neu ist. 

BASF Glysantin G48 Konzentrat ca. 1:20 in Aqua dest. hat sich sehr gut bewährt und macht eigentlich nie Probleme. Wesentlich teurer, dafür aber farblos und ebenso problemlos sind die Fertigmischungen Innoprotect oder AC Double Protect.

Alle drei sind vor allem wesentlich verträglicher mit Plexiglas Komponenten. WaterWetter killt hingegen mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit, und fieser Weise auch noch mit konzentrationsabhängiger Verzögerung, zuverlässig jedes Plexiglas- bzw. Acrylteil. Grund dafür sind die enthaltenen einwertigen Alkohole - ein absolutes NoGo für die meisten Kunststoffe im Dauerkontakt.


----------



## phil23 (6. März 2010)

an meinem nexxos kühler mit plexiglas deckel hat es sich bis jetzt nicht zu schaffen gemacht. ich kann es im eingebauten zustand aber auch nicht so gut beurteilen.

gibt es unverträglichkeiten zwischen g48 und pom? mein nb kühler hat eine kappe aus pom. 

der graka kühler wird zeitnah sowieso rausfliegen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. März 2010)

> gibt es unverträglichkeiten zwischen g48 und pom? mein nb kühler hat eine kappe aus pom.


Bisher ist nichts darüber bekannt.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2010)

phil23 schrieb:


> an meinem nexxos kühler mit plexiglas deckel hat es sich bis jetzt nicht zu schaffen gemacht. ich kann es im eingebauten zustand aber auch nicht so gut beurteilen.
> 
> gibt es unverträglichkeiten zwischen g48 und pom? mein nb kühler hat eine kappe aus pom.
> 
> der graka kühler wird zeitnah sowieso rausfliegen.



Kann wie gesagt etwas dauern  - aber früher oder später kriegen sie fast alle Risse. Die NexXxos-Kühler sind glücklicherweise aber aus recht hochwertigem (langkettigem) Plexi.

POM verträgt sich wunderbar mit G48 und anderen Korrosionschutzmitteln auf Glykol-Basis. Habe selber schon seit Jahren POM und Plexi zusammen mit G48 im Einsatz . POM ist aber allgemein viel beständiger gegen Spannungsrisskorrosion als Plexiglas (ja es nennt sich Korrosion - auch wenn´s bei Kunststoffen etwas abwegig klingt ) 
Um POM chemisch beizukommen muss man schon mit richtig schweren Geschützen auffahren. Es verträgt sich daher eigentlich mit jedem Korrosionsschutz problemlos. Selbst WaterWetter kann POM normalerweise nichts anhaben .


----------



## phil23 (6. März 2010)

ok.
danke für die tips.
beim nächsten umbau werde ich dann mal auf g48 umstellen.

gruß,

philipp


----------



## Marquis (6. März 2010)

Eigentlich brauch ich nix mehr hinzufügen, ausser:

Der Inno Filter ist keine Option, das musst du dir aus dem Kopf schlagen. Für 10€ wär der vielleicht okay, aber bei dem Preis... Inno ist bekannt für überteuerte Produkte die beim Funktionsumfang (z.B. der Filter), bei der Leistung (G-Flow CPU-Kühler) und auch bei der Verarbeitung (Alu-Kühler) schlechter als die Konkurrenz sind. 
Partikel die kleiner als der Filter sind, haben für den Kreislauf keine Bedeutung. Sollten die im Netz nicht hängenbleiben, werden sie das auch sonst nirgendwo, auch nicht in Feinstruktur Kühlern wie dem Heatkiller 3.0.
Zumal der Innovatek Filter keine Absperrhähne besitzt, was das reinigen des Filters schwierig macht ohne das Wasser abzulassen.


----------



## phil23 (6. März 2010)

da ich gerade eine gtx 260 bei ebay mit wakü geschossen habe, steht sowieso einmal wasser ablassen an. dabei werde ich das system nochmal durchspülen und auf g48 umstellen.
den filter spare ich mir vielleicht erstmal und werde das system mal genau beobachten.


----------



## HotteGKT (6. März 2010)

Ich hab mich gerade für diesen entschieden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS WaKü-Filter Sixdesign POM MIPS WaKü-Filter Sixdesign POM 32107

Ich persönlich würde keine Wakü mehr ohne Filter betreiben.
Hat mich mal vor Jahren eine Pumpe gekostet.
Und Wasserkühlung ist nur toll wenn die läuft 

P.S.: Bundymania hat da noch einen "gebrauchten" den er etwas preiswerter
abgibt.


Ciao Horst


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

phil23 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> habe meine wakü jetzt bestimmt 2-3 jahre ohne wasserwechsel mit dest. wasser und water wetter betrieben.
> beim wechsel auf neuen prozessor habe ich den cpu kühler sicherheitshalber doch mal aufgemacht, siehe bild.
> ...



Hast du ein paar bessere Aufnahmen des Drecks?

Generell sind 3 Jahre ohne Wasserwechsel schon eine ordentliche Laufzeit und wenn das gleichzeitig der erste "Spülgang" für die Hardware war, dann würde ich erstmal keinen Filter kaufen. Auch nicht für 30€.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Bisher ist nichts darüber bekannt.



Und in Anbetracht der großen Zahl an Nutzern würde ich da auch nichts mehr erwarten.


----------



## phil23 (7. März 2010)

hier nochmal ein etwas besseres bild. da der kühler schon wieder verbaut ist, habe ich auch keine besseren bilder mehr.
es ist nicht der erste lauf der wakü, die teile waren alle vorher schon in benutzung.
der dreck sieht ein wenig organisch aus, etwas glibberig. die dunklen teile sind vermutlich irgendwelche ablagerungen aus dem radi?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

Ohne Mikroskop zwischen schleimigen Wasserzusatz- oder Lötrückständen und einem schleimigen Biofilm zu unterscheiden wir schwierig (es sei denn, die Farbe weist eindeutig auf Algen oder ähnliches hin), aufgrun der Bedingungen in einer Wakü ist ersteres aber wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

Hi!

als ich würde zu einem Filter raten.
Der im SixDesign tut's und ist ein Ende preiswerter als der große von AC.

Ich hatte 'nen Six-Design drin.

Nach etwa 100 Stunden Betrieb sah der dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechts ein sauberer Ersatzfilter.

Ich denke, da brauche ich zum Sinn eines Filters nix mehr sagen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

@Schienenbruch schon mal was von reinigen vor in Betriebnahme gehört?


----------



## MetallSimon (7. März 2010)

ich hatte zwischendurch auchmal so ein ding: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fließanzeiger mit Filter G1/4" Fließanzeiger mit Filter G1/4" 71021 mit im kreislauf aber das hat nur den durchfluss verringert.das war ein bisschen blau eingefärbt aber dreck war keiner drinn,als ichs wieder reusgenommen hab.
und der drek bei dir,den kann man mitm filter glaubich auchnich so gut rausfiltern.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. März 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch schon mal was von reinigen vor in Betriebnahme gehört?


Drei Mal mit Wasser (einmal Leitung - rund 100 Liter direkt aus'm Hahn, zweimal D-Wasser - davon 10 Liter) gespült - sollte an sich reichen.
Ich hatte die Wakü jetzt wieder rund 100 Stunden im Betrieb und habe den Filter 'besichtigt': sauber isser nicht.
Ich stell demnächst mal ein paar Bilder in mein TB.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2010)

> Drei Mal mit Wasser (einmal Leitung - rund 100 Liter direkt aus'm Hahn, zweimal D-Wasser - davon 10 Liter) gespült - sollte an sich reichen.


Nicht annähernd. Reinigungsmittel z.b. Cillit Bang (orangene Kappe) sollten immer verwendet werden, denn die Zieh- und Lötfette lösen sich mit normalen Wasser nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. März 2010)

Hi!

kann sein, aber das Hauptproblem (Hauptsorge) waren die (Kupfer-) Späne, die ich dann im Filter fand.....

Da sich die Fette mit normalem Wasser nicht lösen, sind sie anschließend auch nicht im Filter zu finden.
Waren sie auch nicht: was da zu sehen ist (s.o.), sind überwiegend Flusen, Staub und eben die besagten Späne.

Mein zweiter Filter (also der gleiche Filter, aber eben gereinigt) ist nach 100 Stunden auch um einiges sauberer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
(Der Weißabgleich lag mal wieder völlig daneben - die Pinzette ist_ nicht _gelb!)

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass ein Filter in jedem Fall sinnvoll ist.
Der Durchfluss wird auch nicht so sehr gebremst, dass die Kühlleistung dadurch völlig einbricht.

Ich erreich(t)e bei einem Durchfluss von nicht mal 30l/Std völlig ausreichende Werte. (siehe hier) 
OK, ich hab' nen Mora drin - aber die Werte kamen bei *Passiv*betrieb zustande!
Dafür ist bei mir aber auch alles gekühlt: Hdd's, NB, SB, Spawas, Graka...
Und - wie gesagt - die Werte erreichte ich im Passivbetrieb des Radis bei nicht ganz 30l/Std.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nicht annähernd. Reinigungsmittel z.b. Cillit Bang (orangene Kappe) sollten immer verwendet werden, denn die Zieh- und Lötfette lösen sich mit normalen Wasser nicht.


Jetzt mal 'ne blöde Frage: wie bekomme ich CilitBang _in_ den Radi?
Einfach in's Wasser geben und damit spülen?
           Anmerkung: ich hab' derzeit nur grünes CB, aber das Orangene lässt sich besorgen.
Ich habe jetzt den - doch um einiges größeren - neuen Filter von Aquacomputer drin - mal sehen, wie sich der im Kreislauf auf den Durchfluss auswirkt.
Ich habe zwar den Kreislauf erheblich verändert, aber die Schlauchgröße (Innendurchmesser) und die Geräte sind gleich geblieben.

Mal sehen, was sich da ergibt - bin noch am Umbauen, Ende März sollte er wieder laufen.
Werte dann in meinem TB.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. März 2010)

> Jetzt mal 'ne blöde Frage: wie bekomme ich CilitBang _in_ den Radi?


Durch die Öffnungen. 



> Einfach in's Wasser geben und damit spülen?


Ruhig 15-20 Spritzer rein + heisses Wasser. Dann ca 1Stunde oder länger, ziehen lassen. Danach gut ausspülen und eventuell wiederholen.

Ich werde mir aus Langweile den AC Filter holen. Ich habe ja ehh einen EK Filter drin.


----------



## funnymonkey (15. März 2010)

Hi

Hab da mal ne Frage:
Geht das auch ohne putzen aber mit Filter?
Müsste doch dann alles gefärliche im Filter hängen?

Mfg funny


----------



## phil23 (15. März 2010)

problem ist, dass man durch den nachträglichen einbau eines filters nicht mehr die sachen filtert, die sich schon in feinen düsen oder kanälen festgesetzt haben. man könnte vielleicht mal die flussrichtung an der pumpe umkehren, aber ob das festsitzende späne ausspült??


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. März 2010)

Wozu Filter, wenn man keinen brauch?


----------



## VJoe2max (15. März 2010)

Es ist in jedem Fall sinnvoll wenigsten den Radiator gründlich zu säubern vor dem Einbau. Kupferspäne etc. sollten so oder so nirgends drin sein - da hilft dann zwar ein Filter, aber muss auch grundlegend was schief gelaufen sein. 
Gegen flüchtige Verunreinigungen wie eben Ziehfettreste etc. helfen Filter nicht viel bzw. nichts, aber das führt im Verbund mit Korrosionschutzmitteln häufig auch zu Ausflockungen oder anderem unerwünschtem Verhalten des Kühlmittels (Trübungen etc.).
Daher gilt: Je besser möglichst alle Komponenten vor dem Einbau gereinigt wurden sind desto besser . Dann hat man jedenfalls auf lange Sicht keine derartigen Probleme und braucht auch keinen Filter.


----------



## Marquis (15. März 2010)

Ich hatte ganz schön viele Kupferspäne in meinem Heatkiller, der war aber schon länger im Betrieb bevor ich ihn auseinander genommen habe. Ich könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass noch einige davon in meinem Kreislauf ihre Runden drehen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. März 2010)

Aus diesem Grund schraubt man soweit es geht alles auf.


----------



## Showtek192 (23. März 2010)

ich weiß nicht wovon das bei dir kommt aber ich meine wakü schon seit jahren und ich mache eig jedes jahr so einemal sauber und bei mir ist nach einem jahr nix also mann muss nicht umbedingt einen filter einbauen aber man sollte  mal öfter sauber machen also so mach och das


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Also du solltest auf jeden Fall etwas für die Sauberkeit deiner WaKü tun. Filter sind zb ein guter Anfang. Wichtig ist natürlich auch (wie bereits angesprochen) das komplette System hin und wieder komplett zu entleeren, säubern und neu zu füllen.


----------



## Mike315 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich hätte da gerade mal noch zwei Fragen die dem einen oder anderen vielleicht doof erscheinen, aber wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm. Also.


			
				VJoe2max schrieb:
			
		

> BASF Glysantin G48 Konzentrat ca. 1:20 in Aqua dest. hat sich sehr gut bewährt und macht eigentlich nie Probleme.


Aqua dest. = Destiliertes Wasser oder ist das was spezielles?



			
				KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Reinigungsmittel z.b. Cillit Bang (orangene Kappe) sollten immer verwendet werden,


Kann man das für alle Teile des Kreislaufs nehmen, oder könnte es z.B. Pumpe kaputt machen? Dann könnte man ja die Wakü damit bei der Reinigung durchlaufen lassen.

schon mal Danke für die Antworten


----------



## flipp (2. Mai 2010)

Zu 1. keine Ahnung, sollte aber normales destiliertes Wasser sein imho.

Zu 2. nein, das Zeug ist total scharf und sollte maximal für verstopfte Kühler benutzt werden. Das würde sich sicherlich an Gummidichtungen absetzen und diese angreifen.

Außerdem hättest du ne schöne Schaumparty, wenn du sowas wie Cillit Bang durch die Pumpe jagst^^


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Mai 2010)

Mit Aqua dest. ist gemeinhin das sog. destillierte Wasser aus dem Baumarkt, welches meist in 5L-Kanistern verkauft wird, gemeint . Es handelt sich dabei zwar nicht wirklich um destilliertes Wasser, sondern lediglich um sog. entmineralisertes Wasser aber das tut der Verwendung in der Wakü keinen Abbruch . 

Cillit-Bang (orange Kappe) enthält Salzsäure und greift daher säureempfindliche Oberflächen an - soweit richtig. Allerdings macht man sich genau das dabei zu nutze . 
In leicht verdünnter Form ist es bei entsprechend kurzer Einwirkdauer problemlos auf alle Einzelkomponenten aus Kupfer, Messing und Nickel anwendbar. Von Dichtungen, aufgerauten Kunststoffteilen und insbesondere von Alu (auch eloxiertes Alu) ist es aber in jedem Fall fern zu halten! 
Ordentliche O-Ringe halten zwar durchaus auch eine kurze Einwirkung von konzentriertem Cillit-Bang unbeschadet aus, aber man muss es ja nicht herausfordern . Die Pumpe würde ich damit jedoch in keinem Fall fluten. Allgemein sollte man es nur bei einzelnen ausgebauten Komponenten verwenden, die nach der Anwendung von C-B vernünftig gespült werden können. In einen komplett aufgebauten Kreislauf sollte man es nicht schütten - schon weil man es so nicht in kurzer Zeit wieder komplett und zuverlässig ausspülen kann. In leicht verdünnter Form schäumt es nicht arg, aber das ist dennoch kein Grund es zum Spülen des Kreislaufs zu verwenden .


----------



## Mike315 (2. Mai 2010)

OK, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Habe vor, demnächst ein paar Kühlkörper (GPU,MoBo) mit in den Kreislauf rein zu nehmen und von 6/1 auf 8/1 Schlauchgröße zu wechseln und bei der Gelegenheit evtl auch Filter einbauen. Und eine Reinigung wäre dann auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## ATB (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hab einen dieser peinlichen Anfängerfehler gemacht und den Radi nicht gespült. Meine Wakü läuft jetzt etwa seit einem Monat und am hochstem Punkt, ihr durft raten, habe ich eine Miniaturausgabe des Golf von Mexiko im AGB. Ein Ölfilm auf dem Wasser wie in einem Umweltkatastrophenfilm (Bilder konnte ich keine machen, hab es mal mit Paint versucht.) Um das Öl möglichst konzentriert aus dem Kreislauf zu holen, hab ich das Case auf den Rücken gestellt, damit ich das Plexiglas vom AGB abnehmen konnte. Siehe Anhang.
Als erstes AGB Zu und Ablauf mit Stopfen verkorkt und dann leergesogen. Dann hab ich ihn komplett ausgebaut und mit Spüli abgewaschen. Nach dem "extrem Abwaschen" kam die "extrem Rückspülung" des Heatkiller 3.0 
Also auch ausgebaut, zwei Schläuche angeschlossen und zum Waschbecken gegangen. Denn eigentlichen Auslass hab ich an den Wasserhahn direkt angeschlossen. Jedenfalls ist der HK jetz sehr sorgfälltig "durchgekärchert". 
Gemacht habe ich das auch um diesen Filter einzubauen. Die Flowrate wird nicht bemerkbar eingeschränkt. Kühlmedium sind Wasser und G48 Glysantin im Verhältnis 2-Wasser 1-Konzentrat


----------

